# Propane Heaters for campers???



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 16, 2004)

All these threads on Propane, Hank Hill would be proud  

Who uses a portable propane heater in there camper?

What kind?

Any concerns about carbon monoxide?

We don't have power in our new camp and I need some heat for Hntrchk and Tater Tot


----------



## Cranium (Sep 17, 2004)

In one of my campers I use a Mr Buddy heater...it works great & it has CO2 safety sensor on it. Northern,BP,Cabela's all carry them..they are running around $79


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 17, 2004)

Jeff Cunningham said:
			
		

> In one of my campers I use a Mr Buddy heater...it works great & it has CO2 safety sensor on it. Northern,BP,Cabela's all carry them..they are running around $79


JEFF I bought 1 of those buiddy heaters, I read the box & it said not to use it inside a camper! I stoll want to! thats why I bought it.. nave you had any trouble?  :


----------



## Cranium (Sep 17, 2004)

Not only haven't I had any trouble...but after seeing mine I had 3 other buds buy one & they haven't had any trouble/issues either & love theirs...ALL used inside campers....If you are really worried just crack a window..but in reality no trailers are airtight..as much as we want them to be


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 17, 2004)

Jeff Cunningham said:
			
		

> Not only haven't I had any trouble...but after seeing mine I had 3 other buds buy one & they haven't had any trouble/issues either & love theirs...ALL used inside campers....If you are really worried just crack a window..but in reality no trailers are airtight..as much as we want them to be


WELL., Thanks , It gets cold in that dang coachman! I bought the adapter hose to run it on a propane tank I just am scared to croak! it may be warm where I go!!


----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 17, 2004)

Get a carbon monoxide detector. I boght one the other day at Home Depot for my hooch with a fire alarm built in for less than $25. Makes me sleep good knowing that my Mr. Heater is working right. The protection built into it is for low oxygen. To me not nearly as scarry as carbon monoxide, and the fire alarm won't hurt if something unexpected came in contact with it during the night.


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 17, 2004)

*Home Depot*

TODAY!!


----------



## Toliver (Sep 17, 2004)

At the very least, bone up on early signs of carbon monoxide poisoning and get the detector.  The only symptom, other than being dead, that I can think of right off the top of my head is the cherry red skin but that may be a later sign.   Don't get too comfortable with the thought that campers aren't air tight.  Houses aren't either and many people die every year in their own homes.   When I build my cabin, it will be all electric.  I've seen too many bad things come from gas.

Just .02 cents worth.  Anyone got change for a nickel?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 17, 2004)

The Mr. Buddy was the 1 I looked at too.

How long will a tank of propane last?


----------



## Cranium (Sep 17, 2004)

small green bottle will last around 6 hours on high...the best thing to do is buy the adaptor hose for another $15ish & hook it up to the 20lb tank..


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 17, 2004)

Jeff Cunningham said:
			
		

> small green bottle will last around 6 hours on high...the best thing to do is buy the adaptor hose for another $15ish & hook it up to the 20lb tank..



So do you get several weekends out of a 20# tank?


----------



## jeepguru (Sep 17, 2004)

Coleman makes one called the Black Cat, runs off small propane cyl. for about 4 hrs on high, and it is sold as an indoor/outdoor heater so I would assume it would be safe in a camper.  I bought mine for less than $25 and it works pretty good in a tent.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Sep 19, 2004)

I got a Mr. Buddy with two infrared heads on it. It will run you out of a 9x12 canvas tent in about an instant. I don't sleep with it on. I use it warm things up before I turn in and then turn it on when I'm dressing in the morning. It mounts on a 20 lb. tank.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 19, 2004)

Jeff, if you're using it in a pop-up you will need to run it on high on those really cold nights and it won't run on high all night long with a small tank.  You'll need a 20# tank or either you'll have to get up to a cold camper and have to replace the tank.... :speechles 

Swampy, I wish I had a two headed Mr. Buddy...


----------



## Deerman (Sep 20, 2004)

I bought a small one for my camper it worsk greatI just leave a window cracked just for peace of mind, but be careful i told a buddy to turn the heater  off one night and he did not turn the gas all the way off just enough for the flame to go off, was not long before he was couing his head off,then i got up and checked heater and turned gas aal the way off. Good thing we did not fall  asleep, it was a blessing, From now on I am the one who who checks on the heater, dont depend on noone but yourself. I think it is a Bear Cat , Bought at Wal-Mart


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 20, 2004)

Ya'll be careful. We don't want you waking up dead.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 20, 2004)

Funny Post


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 20, 2004)

*Detector*

I like biggus's idea about getting a CO detector. That's cheap insurance for fire and CO. Well worth $25. Can't be to safe, CO can build up in a tent or camper.


----------



## Joe Moran (Sep 21, 2004)

BPS has a Coleman propane heater that is rated for tents & campers. I believe that it's called a Black Cat. It uses 1# propane cylinders, and even has a battery operated fan. Last season, I think that they were selling for about $69.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 21, 2004)

I found the 1 I'm going to buy in Cabela's. It is a Heater Buddy. It has settings for 4500, 9000, or 18000 btu. With a 12' hose and a 20# tank I can keep my kids warm in the camper   It's $129.

I am also going to get a battery powered carbon monoxide detector.


----------



## Niner (Sep 22, 2004)

I have one of these"Mr. Heater" jobs.





I think this is the one most of y'all are talking about.  I love mine.  It is QUIET.

I have used the ones like this before, they make quite a bit of noise.





Hey Jeff Cunningham..... How is that old cabover camper holding up at your new place?


----------



## Cranium (Sep 24, 2004)

for more info
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...-1&cm_ven=YM&cm_cat=HS&cm_pla=92304&cm_ite=P1

On sale as we speak


----------



## teethdoc (Sep 24, 2004)

I have a Sport Cat.  It's the little brother of the Black Cat.  Probably be fine for a 2 man tent, but not a camper.  Does a GREAT job in a shooting house though.  They are catalytic (whatever that means.)  Supposedly there is no flame, but you have to light it with a match or lighter?????


----------

